#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  祝賀狼之樂園-龍獸城聯盟，建立同盟友好關係

## 狼王白牙

祝賀  狼之樂園、龍獸城 雙網站結盟。

於 2012年8月 雙方互相贈與 Logo 及橫幅，日後同心協力，龍與狼彼此互助合作，
照顧獸群及龍群，使龍獸有一個家的感受。

在同盟上，對友好及正面價值觀的事物採取一致理解與接納的態度。

狼之樂園希望大家天天快樂，龍獸城希望大家找到家一般的溫暖，
日後通過各種方式，共同互助、分享及合作。

本主題將經過節錄會員賀詞後公告。

狼之樂園贈龍獸城橫幅由 *荷宇* 完成繪製



龍獸城贈狼之樂園 Logo 由 *蒼羽.-楓龍牙* 完成繪製


附加檔案為龍獸城論壇節錄祝賀。

----------

